# Supreme Court upholds Arizona voting rules



## Valwinz (Jul 1, 2021)

BREAKING NEWS: In 6-3 ruling, SCOTUS upholds two Arizona voting provisions: a ban on so-called "ballot harvesting," and a policy that throws out an entire ballot if it was cast in the wrong precinct. Challengers argued that both provisions discriminate against minority voters.— SCOTUSblog (@SCOTUSblog) July 1, 2021

Some very good news today in Election security

Something similar will happen in other states States set the rules


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jul 1, 2021)

"But, but, the Mexicans and Blacks are too stupid to figure out how to get a proper ID and figure out how to cast their vote" ... - democrats (racists)


----------



## murdersbane (Jul 1, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> "But, but, the Mexicans and Blacks are too stupid to figure out how to get a proper ID and figure out how to cast their vote" ... - democrats (racists)


only racist is the republicans (nazi wannabes)


----------



## Lacius (Jul 1, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> "But, but, the Mexicans and Blacks are too stupid to figure out how to get a proper ID and figure out how to cast their vote" ... - democrats (racists)


You clearly didn't read the facts of the case.

With regard to the ballot-collection rule, the case was about rural Native American voters who lack access to mail service. Only 18% of Native Americans in rural counties receive home mail delivery, compared to 86% of white voters living in those same counties. Native Americans in rural Arizona often must travel 45 minutes to 2 hours just to get to a mailbox. For these reasons, Native Americans are disproportionately affected by the ballot-collection rule.

If you aren't going to actually look at the case and are instead going to behave like a political shill who posts incorrect and irrelevant nonsense, why should anyone take you seriously?


----------



## djpannda (Jul 1, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> "But, but, the Mexicans and Blacks are too stupid to figure out how to get a proper ID and figure out how to cast their vote" ... - democrats (racists)


hey looks its the Impartial Observer


----------



## WG481 (Jul 1, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> "But, but, the Mexicans and Blacks are too stupid to figure out how to get a proper ID and figure out how to cast their vote" ... - democrats (racists)





murdersbane said:


> only racist is the republicans (nazi wannabes)



Alright kiddies, this is some teaching we need here:
There are six types of people in America:

Far Right: Racist, hates gays, loves guns, votes STRICTLY REPUBLICAN, hates Democrats, debates everything, thinks they are high and mighty
Republican: Frankly very chill, occasionally switches voting candidates if the other party is better for the country, someone I could get along with, doesn't announce their opinion too proudly, up for casual debate, upholds the law, is considered a normal person.
Democrat: See 'Republican'
Far Left: Takes things too far, loves arguing with Far Right, proudly announces gayness, (in the case of a few) tries hard to pressure straight people into LGBT-ness
Green Party: Literally just a side party to switch to when your grandparents come over so they won't talk about politics.
Libertarian: Frankly kind of weird, but they have some good beliefs.

@JonhathonBaxster @murdersbane

Quit throwing Nazi and Racist at each other unless you want to be slapped in the pretty unacceptable "Far" categories.



Lacius said:


> You clearly didn't read the facts of the case.
> 
> With regard to the ballot-collection rule, the case was about rural Native American voters who lack access to mail service. Only 18% of Native Americans in rural counties receive home mail delivery, compared to 86% of white voters living in those same counties. Native Americans in rural Arizona often must travel 45 minutes to 2 hours just to get to a mailbox. For these reasons, Native Americans are disproportionately affected by the ballot-collection rule.
> 
> If you aren't going to actually look at the case and are instead going to behave like a political shill who posts incorrect and irrelevant nonsense, why should anyone take you seriously?



Seemingly, this is another attempt at voter suppression. By preventing another population from being able to vote with this ballot-collection law, this leaves even more power to whichever political party has the most macho in Arizona.



Valwinz said:


> https://twitter.com/SCOTUSblog/status/1410599645420523525
> Some very good news today in Election security
> 
> Something similar will happen in other states States set the rules



I wouldn't say very good unless you look closely. Sure, this completely prevents election fraud by looking in different zones, but what about those (like Lacius mentioned) who can't get mail in their zone? This suppresses those citizens from being able to pick their leader, which is in turn, suppression. Not exactly good, right?


----------



## nemwolf (Jul 1, 2021)

What a shocker it was the 6 justices that were appointed by Republican presidents that were the majority.


----------



## Valwinz (Jul 1, 2021)

Lots of angry people mad that they cant Harvest votes


----------



## Lacius (Jul 1, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> Lots of angry people mad that they cant Harvest votes


Did you read my post? Did you read Kagan's dissent where she acknowledged that the Arizona Republicans could have kept the ballot-collection law but carved out an exception for rural Native Americans who depend on third party ballot collection (but they chose not to)?

The ruling was a bad one.


----------



## Valwinz (Jul 1, 2021)

Lacius said:


> Did you read my post? Did you read Kagan's dissent where she acknowledged that the Arizona Republicans could have kept the ballot-collection law but carved out an exception for rural Native Americans who depend on third-party ballot collection (but they chose not to)?
> 
> The ruling was a bad one.


It was not according to the highest court of the nation


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> It was not according to the highest court of the nation


So... with your logic, every ruling is correct... despite the fact that you know... Rulings have been repealed before?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I mean with this logic, that means Roe v. Wade is fine right? Or is it not fine?


----------



## Valwinz (Jul 1, 2021)

Reual said:


> So... with your logic, every ruling is correct... despite the fact that you know... Rulings have been repealed before?


Im sorry but no you cant harvest votes


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> Im sorry but no you cant harvest votes


I mean with this logic of "supreme court ruled it, so it must be correct"
 that means Roe v. Wade is fine right? Or is it not fine?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Valwinz said:


> Im sorry but no you cant harvest votes


... what? where's the logic in your response
What I said:"So... with your logic, every ruling is correct... despite the fact that you know... Rulings have been repealed before?"
This is a historical precedent that has happened before. Unless you know, your trying to tell me that Pace v. Alabama should of kept it's original ruling. you know. That you can't have a white person together with a person of color.


----------



## WG481 (Jul 1, 2021)

Reual said:


> I mean with this logic of "supreme court ruled it, so it must be correct"
> that means Roe v. Wade is fine right? Or is it not fine?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...



Or that we should still have prohibition?


----------



## Lacius (Jul 1, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> It was not according to the highest court of the nation


Then I guess you agree with the Supreme Court's rulings on access to abortion being a constitutional right and same-sex marriage bans being unconstitutional. Thank you, Valwinz.


----------



## Valwinz (Jul 1, 2021)

Lacius said:


> Then I guess you agree with the Supreme Court's rulings on access to abortion being a constitutional right and same-sex marriage bans being unconstitutional. Thank you, Valwinz.


You need an ID to vote


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jul 1, 2021)

WG481 said:


> Alright kiddies, this is some teaching we need here:
> There are six types of people in America:
> 
> Far Right: Racist, hates gays, loves guns, votes STRICTLY REPUBLICAN, hates Democrats, debates everything, thinks they are high and mighty
> ...



If you don't get your ballot in the mail you can go in and vote. These laws don't interfere with early mail in voting or absentee ballots. Read the decisions by the Supreme Court Justices and familiarize yourself with mail in voting in Arizona and you'll see no one's vote is being suppressed as in the decision you'll see the Democrats couldn't provide a single ounce of evidence that was happening or had happened in the past. Voting isn't a complicated matter so I'm not sure why the Democrats are inferring that minorities can't handle it.


----------



## Lacius (Jul 1, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> You need an ID* to vote**


*The kind of ID that disenfranchises Black voters, Hispanic voters, Native American voters, other minority voters, urban voters, transgender voters, student voters, and poor voters

**Depending on which state you live in


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> You need an ID to vote



and not all ID is acceptable, a school id? that can be counted as not enough. and even then, not all schools provide school IDs, or have the funding for it.Don't have enough money to get a state id?
Too bad so sad, can't vote, which is really garbage logic. Which for those born in poverty, they are fucked.


----------



## Lacius (Jul 1, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> If you don't get your ballot in the mail you can go in and vote. These laws don't interfere with early mail in voting or absentee ballots. Read the decisions by the Supreme Court Justices and familiarize yourself with mail in voting in Arizona and you'll see no one's vote is being suppressed as in the decision you'll see the Democrats couldn't provide a single ounce of evidence that was happening or had happened in the past. Voting isn't a complicated matter so I'm not sure why the Democrats are inferring that minorities can't handle it.


These laws absolutely mail-in voting and absentee voting. See my previous post, read the actual ruling, and stop being a hypocrite.


----------



## Valwinz (Jul 1, 2021)

Lacius said:


> *The kind of ID that disenfranchises Black voters, Hispanic voters, Native American voters, other minority voters, urban voters, transgender voters, student voters, and poor voters
> 
> **Depending on which state you live in


I'm sorry if you think Black people are dumb and can't get a simple ID I was in the idea we were beyond racism but seem your racist reply shows democrats the party of the KKK still racist


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2021)

Republicans are far right, essentially alt-right at this point. So at this point they want more imperialism, more deregulation/fall more into the cooperation hands and "trickle down economics" which really more like trickles into the pockets of billionaires. SO realistically more like a war state.
They are unable to really win, because the majority do not like their polices, so, they are forced to suppress the vote. This has been admitted several times.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jul 1, 2021)

Reual said:


> and not all ID is acceptable, a school id? that can be counted as not enough. and even then, not all schools provide school IDs, or have the funding for it.Don't have enough money to get a state id?
> Too bad so sad, can't vote, which is really garbage logic. Which for those born in poverty, they are fucked.



ROFL. They can afford marijuana, beer and their smart phone plan yet can't afford to get a $15 State ID Card, which they have months before each election to obtain. Oh wait, you need a State ID to purchase beer, marijuana and to sign up for that phone. At least now you lefties are claiming it's money interfering with the ability to vote as opposed to the minority being too stupid to figure out how to vote. You've improved ... a little bit ...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> ROFL. They can afford marijuana, beer and their smart phone plan yet can't afford to get a $15 State ID Card, which they have months before each election to obtain.


then your thinking of the wrong people, people that are poor are not the same as the 26% of people have no home and no job. And have likely lost all their legal documents because of being homeless.
Those people will still fuck, believe me, it will happen. And their children will also remained screwed.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jul 1, 2021)

Reual said:


> Then you have liberalist
> 
> then your thinking of the wrong people, people that are poor are not the same as the 26% of people have no home and no job. And have likely lost all their legal documents because of being homeless.
> Those people will still fuck, believe me, it will happen. And their children will also remained screwed.



Let's say there are people too poor with no home that can't afford to buy an ID. Do you really think people in that situation would be out trying to vote and if so, which is a stretch, what % of the population of Arizona would fit into your unlikely category.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2021)

Let's not forget the incoming housing collapse as no one can buy a home, or rent. Meanwhile the media is trying to create consent that renting is the new style
despite the fact that capitalists are just buying up homes, to gain more money. then when the market crashes, it won't be their pockets that bleed, but the people.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JonhathonBaxster said:


> Do you really think people in that situation would be out trying to vote and if so, which is a stretch, what % of the population of Arizona would fit into your unlikely category.


https://endhomelessness.org/homeles...atistics/state-of-homelessness-report-legacy/
oh I don't know, half a million.
So perhaps a thousand people for arizona or more. Let's not forget that eviction crises which is going to drop even more people out.
Also they probably would try to vote, to you know. Not be fucked by a system where they can't do anything

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

you know _like making it easier for them to vote_


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 1, 2021)

If you're too much of a lazy *snip* to get a god damn _free _ID to vote, then you don't deserve to vote.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jul 1, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> If you're too much of a *snip* to get a god damn _free _ID to vote, then you don't deserve to vote.



Oh I forgot, Arizona DES will buy you an ID.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2021)

also as a sidenote, I still haven't e


BitMasterPlus said:


> If you're too much of a lazy *snip* to get a god damn _free _ID to vote, then you don't deserve to vote.


what's needed for an id? to get one? is it idk. proof of address? a birth certificate, and maybe a social secruity card?



you think those documents are going to be in pristine condition in the rain? not be lost? just just a thought



let's not forget the whole proof of address problem. Kinda hard to provide that when you don't live in a place.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 1, 2021)

Reual said:


> also as a sidenote, I still haven't e
> 
> what's needed for an id? to get one? is it idk. proof of address? a birth certificate, and maybe a social secruity card?
> 
> ...


That's _your _problem and personal responsibility if you decide to wipe your ass with important documents instead of keeping them in a safe place, not mine lol


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jul 1, 2021)

Reual said:


> also as a sidenote, I still haven't e
> 
> what's needed for an id? to get one? is it idk. proof of address? a birth certificate, and maybe a social secruity card?
> 
> ...



Rain? You realize what State you're talking about, right?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> Rain? You realize what State you're talking about, right?


I lived in Arizona, there's rain. There's a monsoon season where floods are likely to occur happens in the summer towards the end. Sad that you don't know what your talking about.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 1, 2021)

Reual said:


> let's not forget the whole proof of address problem. Kinda hard to provide that when you don't live in a place.


Once again, not my problem. It's up to the individual to manage their own potential housing situation, either by buying or renting or going in a homeless shelter or something.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> That's _your _problem and personal responsibility if you decide to wipe your ass with important documents instead of keeping them in a safe place, not mine lol


How can you keep them in s safe place when on the streets? Are that big of a moron that you can't realize there is no safe place for those documents as a homeless person.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jul 1, 2021)

Reual said:


> I lived in Arizona, there's rain. There's a monsoon season where floods are likely to occur happens in the summer towards the end. Sad that you don't know what your talking about.



So, what's the total number of days it rains in Arizona per year? Now, compare that to Florida, New York or Colorado.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 1, 2021)

Reual said:


> I lived in Arizona, there's rain. There's a monsoon season where floods are likely to occur happens in the summer towards the end. Sad that you don't know what your talking about.


Do you use your birth certificate and social security as an umbrella or something? lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Reual said:


> How can you keep them in s safe place when on the streets? Are that big of a moron that you can't realize there is no safe place for those documents as a homeless person.


Put it in a safe deposit box, store it in the place where you can live for free, shove it up your ass for safe keeping, I don't care. Like I said, it's the person's problem on how to manage that, not mine or anyone else's.


----------



## djpannda (Jul 1, 2021)

Reual said:


> How can you keep them in s safe place when on the streets? Are that big of a moron that you can't realize there is no safe place for those documents as a homeless person.


I think you forget that most of them don't think your a real person unless your a rich white landowner.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 1, 2021)

djpannda said:


> I think you forget that most of them don't think your a real person unless your a rich white landowner.


God forbid one gets a job and manage their life and finances to be a productive and contributing member of society. That's cruel. Just be homeless and let big daddy government take care of you. (fyi, you don't need a million dollars and acres of land to be a person. you already are inherently)


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jul 1, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Do you use your birth certificate and social security as an umbrella or something? lol



The thing is I don't think homeless people are going to be voting anyway. Raul already said it's probably around 1,000 people who are in that situation, which isn't much compared to the 7,520,103 other residents. There's always going to be that exception, but generally speaking most people that want to vote will be able to vote as long as they get an early or absentee ballot or just show up at the polls on voting day.

I got some trivia though, well, not really. Did you know that even before this law you had to show a valid ID to get an early or absentee ballot and when showing up at the polls in Arizona? So in that regard nothing has changed yet the Democrats couldn't even provide a single ounce of evidence that minorities votes were being suppressed?

_"[N]either Arizona’s out-of-precinct rule nor its ballot-collection law violates §2 of the VRA," Justice Samuel Alito wrote in the court’s opinion, in which he was joined by Chief Justice John Roberts and Justices Clarence Thomas, Neil Gorsuch, Brett Kavanaugh, and Amy Coney Barrett. 

The court noted that Arizona law "generally makes it quite easy for residents to vote." Discussing the out-of-precinct rule, Alito noted that the state "made extensive efforts" to alleviate burdens by sending notices to all registered voters when precinct locations are changed and by requiring election officials to send out sample ballots to each home with a registered voter that includes a notice of the proper polling location. The court also pointed out that the Arizona secretary of state's office sends pamphlets with polling information, and that voters can look online or call to find out their precinct location.
_
*"Having to identify one’s own polling place and then travel there to vote does not exceed the 'usual burdens of voting,' Alito wrote. "On the contrary, these tasks are quintessential examples of the usual burdens of voting."*
_
Source: https://www.foxnews.com/politics/supreme-court-arizona-voter-fraud-protections_


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Do you use your birth certificate and social security as an umbrella or something? lol


Do you have an ambrella or shelter as a homless person? no. no you don't. those homeless shelters get backed up, if your not there in time. too bad, so sad.



BitMasterPlus said:


> Put it in a safe deposit box,


How do you get that as a homeless person? You likely do not have a job and cannot get one.



BitMasterPlus said:


> store it in the place where you can live for free,


yeah and have it risked stolen. Seems logical. that won't be riped for fraud



BitMasterPlus said:


> shove it up your ass for safe keeping,


very creative but I think that will result in some tearing 
oh well I mean it wouldn't be big enough to cause that kind of tearing.



BitMasterPlus said:


> I don't care. Like I said, it's the person's problem on how to manage that, not mine or anyone else's.


Hmm, Idk chief. So... your telling me it's okay for systematic suppression of voting for united states citizens, all because they became homless likely to no fault of their own, you know, with the multiple economic crises



BitMasterPlus said:


> God forbid one gets a job and manage their life and finances to be a productive and contributing member of society. That's cruel. Just be homeless and let big daddy government take care of you. (fyi, you don't need a million dollars and acres of land to be a person. you already are inherently)


Hey buddy, remember how you were talking about undcoumented workers? What if... you know. some of those undocumented workers, ARE THE HOMELESS PEOPLE.
hmm. just a thought. Let's see, to work in the United states you need a social secruity number, and birth certificate.... HUH
SOUNDS LIKE A CHICKEN IN THE EGG PROBLEM


----------



## djpannda (Jul 1, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> God forbid one gets a job and manage their life and finances to be a productive and contributing member of society. That's cruel. Just be homeless and let big daddy government take care of you. (fyi, you don't need a million dollars and acres of land to be a person. you already are inherently)


LOVE the fact your acting like the Controversial part was the "landowner"


----------



## WG481 (Jul 1, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> If you don't get your ballot in the mail you can go in and vote. These laws don't interfere with early mail in voting or absentee ballots. Read the decisions by the Supreme Court Justices and familiarize yourself with mail in voting in Arizona and you'll see no one's vote is being suppressed as in the decision you'll see the Democrats couldn't provide a single ounce of evidence that was happening or had happened in the past. Voting isn't a complicated matter so I'm not sure why the Democrats are inferring that minorities can't handle it.


Inferring that minorities can’t handle voting is  a Far Right practice. Trump’s attempts at suppression (especially in the last election) failed terribly. Seriously, get some facts mate. Republicans used to be anti-racist, but looks like Democrats got their shite together and Republicans lost theirs.

In terms of Dem vs. Repub the same thing happened with Scott Cawthon. He was just a Republican. A chill fellow. Yet Far Leftists pressed him for voting for who he thought was best. (Trump wasn’t the best. And won’t be. I’d rather have someone accused of “sniffing people (WTF)” than the obese McThicken.)


----------



## Lacius (Jul 1, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> I'm sorry if you think Black people are dumb and can't get a simple ID I was in the idea we were beyond racism but seem your racist reply shows democrats the party of the KKK still racist


It isn't racist to acknowledge that voter ID laws disenfranchise racial minorities more than white people. You can find a fact sheet here for more information:

https://www.aclu.org/other/oppose-voter-id-legislation-fact-sheet

Disenfranchisement includes, but isn't limited to, racial minorities disproportionately lacking the required ID, it costing time and money to get the proper ID, voter ID laws reducing turnout amongst minority populations, minority voters being more likely to have their ID challenged, and laws inconsistently allowing some forms of ID (concealed weapons permits, etc.) but not others (student ID, public assistance ID, etc.). There has also been no demonstration that voter ID laws do anything other than to reduce voter turnout amongst certain groups, since widespread voter fraud is an unsubstantiated myth.

It would also be a mistake to bring up the KKK, since party realignment as a consequence of the Civil Rights Act being signed by a Democratic President caused all of those Southern Democratic "KKK" people to flock to the Republican Party.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 1, 2021)

Reual said:


> Do you have an ambrella or shelter as a homless person? no. no you don't. those homeless shelters get backed up, if your not there in time. too bad, so sad.
> 
> 
> How do you get that as a homeless person? You likely do not have a job and cannot get one.
> ...


Since you're so concerned and passionate about the homeless problem, why don't you turn your home into a homeless shelter and help these people get the proper documents, hm?



djpannda said:


> LOVE the fact your acting like the Controversial part was the "landowner"


Well, your comment was nonsense anyways, good for a laugh at how non-reality based it is.


----------



## djpannda (Jul 1, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Since you're so concerned and passionate about the homeless problem, why don't you turn your home into a homeless shelter and help these people get the proper documents, hm?
> 
> 
> Well, your comment was nonsense anyways, good for a laugh at how non-reality based it is.


yup way to stick it to man! respond to a "Nonsense Comment" that question HUMAN WORTH by stating that the "NonSense Comment" is really what you feel in your heart of hearts.


----------



## Valwinz (Jul 1, 2021)

repeat after me bros

To Vote, I need an ID

Harvesting Votes is BAD


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jul 1, 2021)

WG481 said:


> Inferring that minorities can’t handle voting is  a Far Right practice. Trump’s attempts at suppression (especially in the last election) failed terribly. Seriously, get some facts mate. Republicans used to be anti-racist, but looks like Democrats got their shite together and Republicans lost theirs.
> 
> In terms of Dem vs. Repub the same thing happened with Scott Cawthon. He was just a Republican. A chill fellow. Yet Far Leftists pressed him for voting for who he thought was best. (Trump wasn’t the best. And won’t be. I’d rather have someone accused of “sniffing people (WTF)” than the obese McThicken.)



I'm not far right or don't know anyone that's far right, but I've never met a Republican or Conservative that claims minorities are too stupid to figure out how to vote as that's all coming from the Democrats. The Democrats think they need special rules just to help minorities because they can't follow the normal rules and guidelines that the majority have to abide by. When I was a Conservative I wanted fair elections and would welcome good turnouts. I didn't want to stop people from voting, I wanted as many people as possible to show up and vote, but the problem was there's like half of the country that just doesn't give a fuck about voting. However, that has nothing to do with Democrats or Republicans. 

Now that I'm an independent I still want the biggest turnout possible and welcome legal means of getting people to the polls. These new Arizona laws prevent interference and clamp down on possible fraud. Like I stated before, you already needed an ID to vote with, but now these are just a couple of new regulations that make complete sense and don't prevent minorities from voting.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Since you're so concerned and passionate about the homeless problem, why don't you turn your home into a homeless shelter and help these people get the proper documents, hm?


Shouldn't that you know, be the goverments responsibility? to make sure every member of society can function in it? Just a thought.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I cannot provide it, as  I don't own a home. I live in a apartment with the skin between my teeth holding on a thread each month.


----------



## Lacius (Jul 1, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> repeat after me bros
> 
> To Vote, I need an ID
> 
> Harvesting Votes is BAD


Repeat after me: Voter ID laws have been demonstrated to do nothing but disenfranchise voters and reduce voter turnout amongst targeted groups, and groups of minorities like rural Native Americans in Arizona depend on third-party ballot collectors. You should read up on the topic before spouting nonsense.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JonhathonBaxster said:


> I'm not far right or don't know anyone that's far right, but I've never met a Republican or Conservative that claims minorities are too stupid to figure out how to vote as that's all coming from the Democrats. The Democrats think they need special rules just to help minorities because they can't follow the normal rules and guidelines that the majority have to abide by. When I was a Conservative I wanted fair elections and would welcome good turnouts. I didn't want to stop people from voting, I wanted as many people as possible to show up and vote, but the problem was there's like half of the country that just doesn't give a fuck about voting. However, that has nothing to do with Democrats or Republicans.
> 
> Now that I'm an independent I still want the biggest turnout possible and welcome legal means of getting people to the polls. These new Arizona laws prevent interference and clamp down on possible fraud. Like I stated before, you already needed an ID to vote with, but now these are just a couple of new regulations that make complete sense and don't prevent minorities from voting.


Minorities, rural voters, students, the poor, etc. are targeted by these laws, and turnout amongst these groups goes down as a consequence of these laws. And, these laws are in response to imaginary widespread fraud that doesn't actually exist. I'm not sure why anyone thinks these laws are a good thing.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 1, 2021)

djpannda said:


> yup way to stick it to man! respond to a "Nonsense Comment" that question HUMAN WORTH by stating that the "NonSense Comment" is really what you feel in your heart of hearts.


Thanks for the heartfelt congratulations! It keeps me going!



Reual said:


> Shouldn't that you know, be the goverments responsibility? to make sure every member of society can function in it? Just a thought.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I cannot provide it, as  I don't own a home. I live in a apartment with the skin between my teeth holding on a thread each month.


Ever hear of the phrase charity begins at home? I don't want the government to take care of me or anybody, I'm a grown adult who can care for themselves. I mean, if you don't want to do it, then fine, but you can't force others or the government to be responsible for other's actions and or current living situations.


----------



## Valwinz (Jul 1, 2021)

Lacius said:


> Repeat after me: Voter ID laws have been demonstrated to do nothing but disenfranchise voters and reduce voter turnout amongst targeted groups, and groups of minorities like rural Native Americans in Arizona depend on third-party ballot collectors. You should read up on the topic before spouting nonsense.


pls stop your racism minorities  are as smart as everyone else i will ask you to stop saying otherwise


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 1, 2021)

Lacius said:


> Repeat after me: Voter ID laws have been demonstrated to do nothing but disenfranchise voters and reduce voter turnout amongst targeted groups, and groups of minorities like rural Native Americans in Arizona depend on third-party ballot collectors. You should read up on the topic before spouting nonsense.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



"Hello there fellow Minorities, rural voters, students, the poor, etc., since you're too stupid and lazy to get voter id and go out and vote at polling places, here's several thousand blank ballots to pass around for all! Nah it's okay, I trust ya!"

Not my words.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> "Hello there fellow Minorities, rural voters, students, the poor, etc., since you're too stupid and lazy to get voter id and go out and vote at polling places, here's several thousand blank ballots to pass around for all! Nah it's okay, I trust ya!"


You:
Hello I'm mr racist. I'm trying to pretend to be not racist by creating a strawman of another persons argument. But I support your suppression by making it harder to get id, because you need to pay to get a new birth certificate and social security card due to being previously homeless and creating unnecessary obstructions to voting What's that? You lost your home or had to change homes often? Too bad it's your fault for being poor, just try harder mkay?
Meanwhile:
Everyone on the left:
minium wage needs to be increased to 15 dollars an hour
You: McDonald isn't supposed to be a living wage.
you: it's *socialism*
Me: so you support people dying on the streets
You: mah charity
Also you: It's their fault for ending up on the streets. (despite a economic collapse or loosing their job due to covid)
ALSO YOU: It's no one's responsibility (tells me to start charity)


----------



## Lacius (Jul 1, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> pls stop your racism minorities  are as smart as everyone else i will ask you to stop saying otherwise


I never said they weren't. Please make sure to tag me if you decide to respond with something other than a straw man. Thanks.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BitMasterPlus said:


> "Hello there fellow Minorities, rural voters, students, the poor, etc., since you're too stupid and lazy to get voter id and go out and vote at polling places, here's several thousand blank ballots to pass around for all! Nah it's okay, I trust ya!"
> 
> Not my words.


Those are your words, since I never said them. Tag me if you decide to make a post that isn't a lazy straw man.

Those with the stronger argument don't usually have to resort to arguing against straw men, by the way.


----------



## WG481 (Jul 1, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> I'm not far right or don't know anyone that's far right, but I've never met a Republican or Conservative that claims minorities are too stupid to figure out how to vote as that's all coming from the Democrats. The Democrats think they need special rules just to help minorities because they can't follow the normal rules and guidelines that the majority have to abide by. When I was a Conservative I wanted fair elections and would welcome good turnouts. I didn't want to stop people from voting, I wanted as many people as possible to show up and vote, but the problem was there's like half of the country that just doesn't give a fuck about voting. However, that has nothing to do with Democrats or Republicans.
> 
> Now that I'm an independent I still want the biggest turnout possible and welcome legal means of getting people to the polls. These new Arizona laws prevent interference and clamp down on possible fraud. Like I stated before, you already needed an ID to vote with, but now these are just a couple of new regulations that make complete sense and don't prevent minorities from voting.


Good heavens, you must not get out much. Most republicans I know downplay minorities to the max. These do prevent minorities from voting. Explanation: Lacius's post.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 1, 2021)

Reual said:


> You:
> Hello I'm mr racist. I'm trying to pretend to be not racist by creating a strawman of another persons argument. But I support your suppression by making it harder to get id, because you need to pay to get a new birth certificate and social security card. What's that? You lost your home or had to change homes often? Too bad it's your fault for being poor, just try harder mkay?
> Meanwhile:
> Everyone on the left:
> ...


Ah yes, the, "It's everyone else's fault I'm a failure and can't make millions on a job that's just supposed to be for paying rent as I go to school for my 50 grand liberal arts degree to complain about how unfair capatialism is and how communism works even though it destroys nations and genocides people" argument. Good luck in life buddy, you'll need it.


Lacius said:


> I never said they weren't. Please make sure to tag me if you decide to respond with something other than a straw man. Thanks.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Dude you're "arguments" are usually long winded and full of bullshit anyways.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Ah yes, the, "It's everyone else's fault I'm a failure and can't make millions on a job that's just supposed to be for paying rent as I go to school for my 50 grand liberal arts degree to complain about how unfair capatialism is and how communism works even though it destroys nations and genocides people" argument. Good luck in life buddy, you'll need it.


Great strawman. Problem, Captalism does great genocide. Did you forget about all the nations we are at war with because we wanted oil in the middle east. Did you forget those bombings? highly convenient.


----------



## Lacius (Jul 1, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Ah yes, the, "It's everyone else's fault I'm a failure and can't make millions on a job that's just supposed to be for paying rent as I go to school for my 50 grand liberal arts degree to complain about how unfair capatialism is and how communism works even though it destroys nations and genocides people" argument. Good luck in life buddy, you'll need it.
> 
> Dude you're "arguments" are usually long winded and full of bullshit anyways.


Tag me if/when you decide to actually provide a rebuttal to one of my "bullshit" arguments. Thanks.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Ah yes, the, "It's everyone else's fault I'm a failure and can't make millions on a job that's just supposed to be for paying rent as I go to school for my 50 grand liberal arts degree to complain about how unfair capatialism is and how communism works even though it destroys nations and genocides people" argument. Good luck in life buddy, you'll need it.


Should I also mention we profit of of war... and you know. Killing people? Huh, its' almost as if your argument makes no sense about how communism creates genocides. Despite the fact that all those cases was authortiran communism. And I don't think we have to go mention about china being state capitalist/authoritarian capitalist again do we?


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 1, 2021)

Reual said:


> Great strawman. Problem, Captalism does great genocide. Did you forget about all the nations we are at war with because we wanted oil in the middle east. Did you forget those bombings? highly convenient.


That's not capitalism, that's politics. Big difference.



Lacius said:


> Tag me if/when you decide to actually provide a rebuttal to one of my "bullshit" arguments. Thanks.


Either make an argument worth rebutting and or stop reflecting/making excuses for your side and completely ignoring your side's faults then we'll talk.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Reual said:


> Should I also mention we profit of of war... and you know. Killing people? Huh, its' almost as if your argument makes no sense about how communism creates genocides. Despite the fact that all those cases was authortiran communism. And I don't think we have to go mention about china being state capitalist/authoritarian capitalist again do we?


Call me back when communism doesn't starve people to death or kill all the poor people.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> That's not capitalism, that's politics. Big difference.


WHAAAAAAAAAAT. oh oh no no no. _hahaha_
*CLOWN MUSIC GOES BRRRR*
Are you seriously telling me, that economic systems. IS NOT POLITICS? *What are you playing at?*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I am laughing so fucking hard right now.


BitMasterPlus said:


> Call me back when communism doesn't starve people to death or kill all the poor people.


Yeah and it's not like captalism is doing the same with the eviction crises or housing crises, or you know, the homless crises, or the multiple wars because captalism wanted money. Or you know the multiple hits on social secruity programs such as SNAP
Also again, nice job on a strawman



you don't understand that economic systems are influenced by their governing one and vice versa.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 1, 2021)

Reual said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAAT. oh oh no no no. _hahaha_
> *CLOWN MUSIC GOES BRRRR*
> Are you seriously telling me, that economic systems. IS NOT POLITICS? What are you playing at?
> 
> ...


Surprise surprise, most of those problems are cause by democrats, who laud communism as the the savior system to humanity. It all comes back full circle, huh?


----------



## Lacius (Jul 1, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> That's not capitalism, that's politics. Big difference.
> 
> 
> Either make an argument worth rebutting and or stop reflecting/making excuses for your side and completely ignoring your side's faults then we'll talk.
> ...


I've made plenty of arguments in my previous posts. If you want to ignore them, that's your prerogative, but don't act like you've magically refuted them without responding to them. Saying "your argument is bad so I'm not going to respond to it" is lazy and dishonest.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 1, 2021)

Lacius said:


> I've made plenty of arguments in my previous posts. If you want to ignore them, that's your prerogative, but don't act like you've magically refuted them without responding to them. Saying "your argument is bad so I'm not going to respond to it" is lazy and dishonest.


Because most of the time it's not worth arguing with a person who ignores facts that are right in their face.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Surprise surprise, most of those problems are cause by democrats, who laud communism as the the savior system to humanity. It all comes back full circle, huh?








Holy fuck, the level of red pilling here is so real it's insane. Democrats don't want to overthrow your economic system buddy, trust me I get into plenty of arguments else where with them about it. Mostly about you know, actual communists trying to get them to agree that this system is hot garbage, which most don't.





BitMasterPlus said:


> Because most of the time it's not worth arguing with a person who ignores facts that are right in their face.


Yup, says this person right here who doesn't know that democrats are moderate right.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 1, 2021)

Reual said:


> Holy fuck, the level of red pilling here is so real it's insane. Democrats don't want to overthrow your economic system buddy, trust me I get into plenty of arguments else where with them about it. Mostly about you know, actual communists trying to get them to agree that this system is hot garbage, which most don't.
> Oh lookie, more projection. You can be used as the prime example of a brainwashed sheep of the democrat/communist party. I think I'm done here lol
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacius (Jul 1, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Because most of the time it's not worth arguing with a person who ignores facts that are right in their face.


You do realize only one of us is ignoring posts by the other, right?


----------



## Xzi (Jul 1, 2021)

Trump's illegitimate and unqualified appointees have turned SCOTUS into a joke.  If the institution can no longer even effectively uphold basic pillars of democracy, it's outlived its usefulness.  Think I'll start calling it SCROTUS.


----------



## Lacius (Jul 1, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Trump's illegitimate and unqualified appointees have turned SCOTUS into a joke.  If the institution can no longer even effectively uphold basic pillars of democracy, it's outlived its usefulness.  Think I'll start calling it SCROTUS.


5/6 of the conservative justices were appointed by presidents who didn't win the popular vote, and one of those five was appointed after a vacancy was shamelessly held open by the Republicans during Obama's second term.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 1, 2021)

>Enters POLtemp thread about any random topic
>Capitalism vs Communism again

Y'all going to Temp Jail in a minute.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 1, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> >Enters POLtemp thread about any random topic
> >Capitalism vs Communism again
> 
> Y'all going to Temp Jail in a minute.


You mean jail where capitalism exploits prisoners....


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 2, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> >Enters POLtemp thread about any random topic
> >Capitalism vs Communism again
> 
> Y'all going to Temp Jail in a minute.


If I recall correctly this entire spinoff occurred because someone called another person a commie. Which then resulted in me interjecting saying they most likely aren't a communist. and the discussion of capitalism vs communism happened again. all of which was then deleted by you for the most part.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

then while criticizing a stand point from bitmaster, he then blasted back with essentially "muh communism=bad, it kills" And I brought up that capitalism does the same, and that's where the derail started again.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 2, 2021)

Reual said:


> If I recall correctly this entire spinoff occurred because someone called another person a commie. Which then resulted in me interjecting saying they most likely aren't a communist. and the discussion of capitalism vs communism happened again. *all of which was then deleted by you for the most part.
> 
> then* while criticizing a stand point from bitmaster, he then blasted back with essentially "muh communism=bad, it kills" And I brought up that capitalism does the same, and that's where the derail started again.


I'm not entirely sure how you describing the process of "not getting a hint" is a mitigating circumstance. You're both out of order, he's marginally more so due to the fact that he was flaming, which was already addressed and corrected. Back on topic, if you will.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 7, 2021)

WG481 said:


> Or that we should still have prohibition?


i support that cause A)I don't Drink and B) too many drunk (and violent sometimes) people in my Apartment complex cops are basically called nightly here


----------



## WG481 (Jul 7, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> i support that cause A)I don't Drink and B) too many drunk (and violent sometimes) people in my Apartment complex cops are basically called nightly here


You know who doesn’t agree?
The entire country.


----------



## Lacius (Jul 7, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> i support that cause A)I don't Drink and B) too many drunk (and violent sometimes) people in my Apartment complex cops are basically called nightly here


I don't eat meat, and ambulances are called all the time in my neighborhood in response to preventable heart disease. I guess it's time to ban hamburgers too.

^Sarcasm


----------



## WG481 (Jul 7, 2021)

Lacius said:


> I don't eat meat, and ambulances are called all the time in my neighborhood in response to preventable heart disease. I guess it's time to ban hamburgers too.
> 
> ^Sarcasm


I don’t drive, and accidents in cars happen all the time. Time to ban cars too.

^Extended sarcasm


----------

